# At Large Nutrition "Nitrean" Review



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

Chris Mason from AtLargeNutrition was kind enough to send me some Nitrean protein powder to try.
A quick recap, Nitrean contains whey isolate, whey concentrate, whey hydrolsates, egg albumin, glutamine peptides, and isoalted casein peptides. The thing I like about that is you get a quick boost of aminos from the quick release protein, and you also get a boost from the longer release proteins, that fuels your body for several hours.
I got the Choclate. My first impression was that it was not too sweet, but just sweet enough. It was not chalky and mixed very easy with just a spoon. Normally I drink mine with milk and it was very good. I also tried it with water, not expecting much, but it was surprisingly smooth and tasty. It would easily be a protein that I could use daily and be the only type I needed because of the protein mix. It may cost a little more than just a straight whey concentrate, but if you have a little extra to try it, I think you would find that you would like it and it would be worth the cost.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

how are you going to run this log bro? like thirty day two week? i will definetly be following this for sure.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 24, 2008)

Subbed


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm in...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

I am also using the chocolate Nitrean, it's basically my breakfast, I mix 1 scoop with 1 cup of Hood low carb milk.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Normally I drink mine with milk and it was very good.



Why are you paying extra for a blend if you usually mix your protein with milk?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Why are you paying extra for a blend if you usually mix your protein with milk?



Usually it is for taste, as most to me just don't taste good in water, but this was not bad at all. And I did not pay for this, just to set the record straight.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

And this is not a log. This was just a post of my thoughts on it from using it the last 3 weeks or so. Sorry.
 I do like it though and I will buy some more.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Why are you paying extra for a blend if you usually mix your protein with milk?



it tastes better, thicker, additional protein...get a life asshole.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 25, 2008)

There's no reason to buy a blend if you mix it with milk, it's redundant.  What we're being told is Nitrean is more expensive because it's a blend.  If you're goin to mix it with milk you might as well just save some money and buy a cheaper all whey product, and mix it with milk, and there's your blend of proteins.


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 25, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> There's no reason to buy a blend if you mix it with milk, it's redundant.  What we're being told is Nitrean is more expensive because it's a blend.  If you're goin to mix it with milk you might as well just save some money and buy a cheaper all whey product, and mix it with milk, and there's your blend of proteins.



Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo much for your insight.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

Prince said:


> it tastes better, thicker, additional protein...get a life asshole.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> There's no reason to buy a blend if you mix it with milk, it's redundant.  What we're being told is Nitrean is more expensive because it's a blend.  If you're goin to mix it with milk you might as well just save some money and buy a cheaper all whey product, and mix it with milk, and there's your blend of proteins.




How can you even claim that you are just looking out for others when it is very clear that you are here to bash ALN. You contribute nothing to this board and do nothing but bitch. Prince is a better person than I am because you would have been  long ago if I had any influence to do so


----------



## chris mason (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for your thoughts on the product Dg and Prince!

Chris


----------



## MADKing (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, but if a protein is only good when it taste good to you guys then why do you spend so much money? Just take a chocolate milk shake. It taste better.  

For me I do not care about tast so much. I want results for my money. If I want taste, I eat a garlic pizza.


----------

